# Suitable Brooks saddle for hybrid bike???



## philepo (21 Jan 2010)

Hi
I wondered if anyone had any experience with brooks saddles? My new bike (Revolution Streetfinder, Edinburgh Bike Coop) is great but the narrow gel saddle is a pain in the...

I think i want a sprung saddle as this new alloy bike is v stiff feeling but I don't want a super wide pashley style thing.

ANy ideas?

Thnaks!


----------



## fossyant (21 Jan 2010)

It's the GEL saddle, they are horrible. Less is more.


----------



## HJ (21 Jan 2010)

You can use a brooks saddle with any bike...


----------



## chap (21 Jan 2010)

The Saddle you are looking for is the Brooks Flyer. This is a sprung version of the inimitably highly esteemed classic known as the 'B17' - superlatives are not enough to express the high regard in which generations of cyclists hold, and have held, for the make. Am I an owner...well no, but I have been studying my next purchase, let me be your guide.

For a hybrid you will likely want an all rounder, something wide but not too wide as there shall be times you wish to pootle and others when you must dash. This is where the Brooks B17 comes in to its own, with its shape being wide-enough, thus not obtrusive, so you can knuckle down and belt forth like mercury on the tip of the winds reach.

If it must be sprung, then the aforementioned Flyer is the best thing, it should hold all the properties you cherish and hold dear of the B17, but it will give you more cushion - sans the pushin'. It is slightly heavier (well a bit), but then on a full-sized hybrid it is comfort that should rank as number one.

To get the best idea, search the Brooks website, it shall explain things nicely for you. It is also good that you wrote on this forum, since this will add gravitas to your approaching testimony, thus withstand the scepticism of time in a bitter age begging for kindness and a little more longevity.

All the best.


----------



## skudupnorth (21 Jan 2010)

B17 on my Sirrus..LOVE IT !!!! Can do good distance without padding after it has been bedded in.


----------



## kettle (21 Jan 2010)

I got a Brooks B17 at Christmas.
The best ever.
Must be the one to go for.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Jan 2010)

B17, or a Flyer as per the 'chap' above said if you want some spring in your step.

Very well said 'chap' are you Dellzeqq in disguise?


----------



## Brain_biter (22 Jan 2010)

I have a B17 too and it is great. Just make sure you treat it with leather cream every now and then, it keeps it water proof, and it will last you 30+ years.


----------



## philepo (22 Jan 2010)

Thanks for all that great info, especially Chap's elloquent advice. So you lot don't think having springs is all that important???

I will prob for for the Flyer.

Thanks again.


----------



## skudupnorth (22 Jan 2010)

Mine had no big springs,just sooooooo comfy as is !


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Jan 2010)

No springs needed.
B17 standard is all you need. Been using them for nearly 30 years on my racing bike and old fixed wheeler. be fine on a hybrid, no springs necessary, they have more natural give than other saddles..


----------



## lazyfatgit (22 Jan 2010)

What FF said ^^. Once your rear end gets used to cycling you may find the sprung version too bouncy.


----------



## Old timer (23 Jan 2010)

Brooks flyer with springs here, very comfy.


----------



## philepo (23 Jan 2010)

Hmm, not sure now.
I have no concerns about weight, just comfort.
cycling on trails is more comfy with springs no? 
cheers


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Jan 2010)

Springs is needed if the bike has an upright riding position and your style of riding means a more weight is on your tata than on your legs and arms.

More importantly if a Flyer will make you ride your bike more readily, more often, because you _think_ it is more comfy, or just looks more cool, then the Flyer is the one for you.


----------



## youngoldbloke (24 Jan 2010)

_"or just looks more *cool*"  ..........  _no way!


----------



## philepo (24 Jan 2010)

ok, thanks very much for all that!


----------



## Plax (24 Jan 2010)

I've put a B17 on my hybrid (my tourer came with a B17 which is what converted me). I confess that when I use my MTB for commuting I swap the saddle and seatpost over onto it. I've never seen anyone else on a MTB with a Brooks, but I must say I think it looks pretty smart


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Jan 2010)

Come down to Llanidloes during half term. If you see a Boardman Pro HT MTB with a black Brooks B17N it will be mine. It gives a very elegantly designed bike a certain steampunk chic imo.


----------



## Mycroft (25 Jan 2010)

I've never worked out what a hybrid is, aren't all modern bikes a hybrid of older styles? 

Anyway, I was in the same quandary as the OP, but once decided on Brooks it was down to sprung or unsprung, the B17 gets so much praise, but I assumed this was at least in part, down to it being the entry level saddle. money.

however as I was fitting it to an aluminium bike, harder ride, in case I made a mistake I opted for a sprung saddle, and to avoid messing around with non "standard" fittings, made the Flyer my choice.

while they "can" be a bugger to break in, it is SO much better than most of the sharp concrete that poses as saddles on bicycles today.

broken in, it is a delight, part of the reason I WANT to ride, it is a thing of beauty of form and function and eminently un-noticeable when in use, which is as it should be.

I find myself riding even more upright now for various reasons unconnected with the saddle, but it is just as comfortable. I would suggest a B66 or B67 if you ride very upright though, but the speed might suffer slightly as one tends to be so comfortable that the relaxing scenery requires more attention and so the calming effect slows the rider somewhat  that is just an opinion though.

I have an old Brooks*, around 70 years old, non "standard" fittings, been lying in sheds for years, was mouldy, scared and beaten. however it is one of the most comfortable saddles EVER. some TLC in the form of the warm embrace of various oils and some Brooks proof hide have restored a certain sheen to it, but its had a long life and for now it is retired, and hangs on the wall with an even more battered italian counterpart (restored also) I feel that is where they will stay. the Brooks however might well be called into service once more, if I can find a convincing enough reason for a fixie.

I read something once about Brooks saddles, to the effect of "with care you will wear out before they do" I believe this to be true.

Check out the Brooks website if you haven't already


* (B70 something the 3 is obscured, but it looks like a 73)


----------



## tyred (25 Jan 2010)

If you want springs for a more upright riding style, consider a B66 as well.


----------



## philepo (26 Jan 2010)

Thanks for that Mycroft and the rest. I am pretty sure I will order the Flyer (or the B17). My bike is a 700c tourer style with upright city style bars so there is more weight on my back side and I also ride a little off road with the dog and it is a stiff aluminium frame so def go for a flyer (but it is heavy, so maybe a b17, damn)
Thnaks for the advice.


----------



## chap (27 Jan 2010)

Excellent to 'hear', and thank you all for the kind compliments. My ego is now as padded as those 'Gel' seats; which fortunately, for our OP, shall soon be a murky relic of the past!


----------

